# How long for roots to develop in cloning machine?



## Greenthumbskunk (Jun 21, 2013)

Got around 50 cuttings in my newly puchased water squirter. Been their since Monday, most articles i read said by day 4 you will have roots.
Well ive got everything going just like they say but not anything on my stems that look like it wants to develop into some roots. 
My cuts look nice and healthy but nothing in regards to root development.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jun 21, 2013)

Here is one of the articles here. 

http://www.just4growers.com/stream/propagation/how-to-take-aeroponic-cuttings-a-step-by-step-guide-to-caring-for-clones-in-aeroponics.aspx


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 22, 2013)

Patience. If your following everything in that link you posted then you should see results~ Maybe the strain your working with takes longer to root than usual~


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jun 22, 2013)

I got Holy grail 69, mulane, C99, and violator Kush all in their and none showing anything.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jun 22, 2013)

Which strains are good cloning strains that are quick to root and are halfway potent and decent yielders?


----------



## DemonTrich (Jun 23, 2013)

some strains just take a little longer to root up. are there any roots even starting to form? what methods are you using? ive got a batch of 18 going currently. 3 strains. 2 strains i grew from seed, 1 strain from clone/cutting. just put them in yesterday. i should see roots in 3-4 days or sooner. this is what i use/did for my last batch of clones i got going. in 9 days (iirc) they went from cutting, to rooted clone in soil with 2"+ roots. 

cloner machine w/8ml regent a root hormone and 5ml RED thrive alive B1 from technaflora
cuttings dipped in cloner gel for 5 mins
78* heater element added to cloner machine (im growing in a basement w65* ambient temps)
6.5 ph water, air bubbled 24/7 before using
water change every 2 days
mist them 1x daily with 6.5 ph water if needed
6500k 2-4' T8 bulbs 24/7

this time around i added a small air stone for added o2. no other change


----------



## zubey91 (Jun 23, 2013)

I usually see between 4-7 days


----------



## Jimdamick (Jun 23, 2013)

I think a week is more like it, from my experience, and then I let them develop for a few more days until the root system is in full swing before I transplant.


----------



## mrbungle79 (Jun 23, 2013)

bout 7 days and i've got nice root systems going. using a homebuilt cloner and homebuilt cycle timer. i dont ph my rez water in the cloner and i use clonex clone solution and protekt


----------



## A Bloke Down The Pub (Jun 23, 2013)

Yep, it depends on the strain. but 7 days is the earliest I see small roots with most of my clones in a similar setup to yours.
I have an aquarium heater keeping the water temp at around 23C in winter.. 

Some strains can take ages.. I had a Big Bud years ago that would take three weeks to start the smallest bit of rooting.


----------



## Silvers865 (Jun 30, 2013)

Day 6 in a ez cloner there are maybe 2 that havdnt popped yet but now its like day 9 and they're all rooted nicely


----------

